# EFT, BSFF, TFT therapy



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

After putting it off for several years, I finally went to a therapist this week. I didn't feel that we connected very well and after my session I did some research on her. I saw that she is associated with these 3 therapies: EFT = Emotional Freedom Technique, BSFF = Be Set Free Fast and TFT = Thought Field Therapy. From the way it sounds, I don't think these would help me and I was curious if anyone else has heard of them before, or have any experience with them.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the others, but I do know that EFT is seen as a pseudoscience without any clinical research to back it up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotional_Freedom_Technique#Criticism


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

Drew said:


> I'm not familiar with the others, but I do know that EFT is seen as a pseudoscience without any clinical research to back it up:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotional_Freedom_Technique#Criticism


 That's the impression I got as well. I felt a cognitive therapy would be better for me, so I'll keep looking. Thanks.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Definitely keep looking! 

It took me a handful of tries before I found one that was right for me, but it was worth it!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

EFT works. Very welll, actually. You just need to focus on it and give it a chance.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

If you've wanted to know more about EFT and how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

What is this? Is someone getting paid to advertise this EFT crap on here? I see all these threads about it here.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*EFT Video*

No, Scarpia, nobody' getting paid. I'm just sharing information.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

Loves it


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

EFT does have an aggressive element to it that promotes the "therapy" on the internet and then claims that some Youtube testimonials count as proof that it works. If you then say you tried it and it didn't work, they dismiss you as being at fault because they cannot directly defend the "therapy" or prove that it works.

Whatever works for people is fine, of course. But anyone wishing to use EFT should keep up all other treatments and see their doctor and or a qualified mental health professional and preferably not one that accepts an completely unsubstantiated premise about meridian points.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*I thought we ended this argument! Resorting to a necrobump in order to continue it is asking for trouble.*


----------

